# High horse power john boats



## Bronzbackhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Thinking about getting rid of my Tracker Pro Team 170,and getting a G3 1860cc with a 90 hp.Question is how does a tin boat handle with that size motor,i think it should be prety fast.

Thank's


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2014)

It will be fast for sure, but only for a little while…then you will want a 115, then a 150 then a 300. :LOL2:


----------



## flatboat (Feb 19, 2014)

you can carry more stuff .......to slow you down ! you'd be grinnin' like a jackass eatin' briars !


----------



## turbotodd (Feb 19, 2014)

Not quite as fast or stable as a dedicated "bass boat" style hull. 

Probably 37-39 mph at best. Just looked at Yamaha's performance bulletins and found the 1860CC with a F90. Shows about 38 mph.

A 'glass hull built for the speed would probably run closer to 50 mph. I've ridden (not driven) a War Eagle 2072CC with a 115 and it only mustered 39.8 mph. Unimpressed, but an aluminum hull can't be built the same as a 'glass "pad" hull-at least not cost effectively. War Eagle does make a pad hull (tomahawk) that works pretty good. I've run one at 66mph with an inline F150 Yammie. Wasn't bad. Still not a Stroker or Bass Cat. But nowhere near as expensive (or nice) either.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 20, 2014)

My Dad has a G3 1860 CCT with the 2-stroke Yam 90hp. The CCT hull in a prop tunnel hull with the sponsons on the back.

He gets about 38-39mph by himself.


----------



## dhoganjr (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't know about the G3's but with my 1860 Alweld flat bottom a 115 Mercury Fourstroke jet would run 37-38mph.

The 250 Pro XS pushes it to 50mph. :shock:


----------



## Bronzbackhunter (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank's for the info.I am going with aluminum because i don't want carpet.


----------



## grindios (Mar 22, 2014)

G3's are quality...just make sure that boat is .100 or thicker because at 30+mph you'll do some damage if you hit something


----------



## juggernot (Mar 23, 2014)

I have an 03 1860 sc w a 4stroke F-90, the dry hull weighs around #850, the motor almost #400. It performs like a hotrod. I had issues w instability at wot in turns w the factory alum. 3 blade until I put a 4bld prop on it, now it steers and holds it's course like it's on rails even in tight, highspeed turns . Lightly loaded mine will break 40 w a 17 pitch prop and will over rev at wot, I may try a 19 or 21 pitch just to see what it will do, but w the 17 it will not troll slow enough for me at idle. This boat will jump on plane in 3-5 secs. and throttle and speed response up or down throttle is amazing w the 4 blade. I like everything about the 4 stroke, except the weight, w a 12 gal tank and 2 batteries in the stern the boat is stern heavy and the bow rides high at rest, a lighter 2 stroke would probly be better. Also at wot most of the hull is out of the water w most weight in the rear and chop beats on the bottom of the hull, not the curved bow, a cc may ride better w more weight foreward by design. I have added some weight to the front w a large storage box i built and when I put heavy stuff in it the boat rides smoother in chop. I plan on putting fuel tank and the batteries up front to take some weight off the stern. I've owned the boat since 07 and love it for my uses, hunting and fishing.


----------



## Motv18 (Mar 23, 2014)

40 or their a about. Smooth ride,it will be pt 170 like, few mph faster depending what your pt has. If they come like a lot of boats in this hp range you'll end up messing with engine height and props. Iirc they like the stern lifting kind. Bows light enough to. Handle with trim but they also like the stern up. Speed will be limited more by porpoising then pitch.


----------



## juggernot (Mar 23, 2014)

My boat came w the motor mounted all down. With out some weight towards the bow it would begin porposing w very little trim out. I raised the motor 1 hole higher and can trim it slightly more now but the cavitation plate is still slightly below the hull when trimmed parallel to the keel . I may try to raise it higher to be able to trim it more but i'm concerned it might put too much stress on the transom and honestly the boat is fast enough for me now. I think a 70 would push these boats just fine and and probly make the boat handle better. Mine definatly runs smoother in chop w more weight/people aboard. If I ever replace this boat, I will get a CC Jon to stand when running chop and to see the shallows better than seated at the back of the boat.


----------



## AMG08 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have the 1860 cc with a 75hp yamaha 4 stroke. With myself and fishing gear on the right day my GPS says 36 mph. It has a stainless prop but im not sure of the pitch as it came with the boat when I bought it used. 

Its a bumpy ride in the chop but manageable. It is very stern heavy and if you arent careful some waves can come over the back, especially in reverse. Overall I like the boat and I don't know how much more power I'd want on the rear end.


----------



## keelme (Apr 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342257#p342257 said:


> Bronzbackhunter » 19 Feb 2014, 20:52[/url]"]Thinking about getting rid of my Tracker Pro Team 170,and getting a G3 1860cc with a 90 hp.Question is how does a tin boat handle with that size motor,i think it should be prety fast.
> 
> Thank's



I've got a 85 2 smoke Johnson on my alumacraft with 1 person loooves to slide in turns not sure on speed but feels fast


----------



## Rat (Apr 17, 2014)

My 1758 with a 150 will run 61 MPH WOT with just me and no load; with two people and full load about 57 MPH WOT. It is all kinds of fun...in a straight line! 

Handling at those speeds is terrible; like trying to push a wet noodle around a corner on a greased table top! Top cornering speed for full control is about 20 MPH; top cornering with a little slide is about 27 MPH and top cornering speed with some skipping (chine tripping) is about 30 MPH. Of course this is all relative to the cornering radius. At 60 MPH it pretty much takes all of Lake Georgetown to get her turned 180 degrees! 

The good news is it will not take you long to learn the handling characteristics of the hull. You will be able to know when to pull out of a turn to stop the chine trip or when to slow down to avoid sliding into the offside bank of the river. 

As Wildman always tells me, "Just because it will run 60 doesn't mean you have to drive it 60 everywhere you go!".


----------



## juggernot (Apr 18, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349090#p349090 said:


> Rat » Yesterday, 13:15[/url]"]My 1758 with a 150 will run 61 MPH WOT with just me and no load; with two people and full load about 57 MPH WOT. It is all kinds of fun...in a straight line!
> 
> Handling at those speeds is terrible; like trying to push a wet noodle around a corner on a greased table top! Top cornering speed for full control is about 20 MPH; top cornering with a little slide is about 27 MPH and top cornering speed with some skipping (chine tripping) is about 30 MPH. Of course this is all relative to the cornering radius. At 60 MPH it pretty much takes all of Lake Georgetown to get her turned 180 degrees!
> 
> ...



My 1860 handled similarly in turns w the factory prop at wot, but it turns and sticks to the water like it's on rails at any speed now w a 4 blade a Solas but my top speed is only 40 sumpin. I can 180 hard enough to throw someone out of the boat unless they hold on tight!


----------



## Rat (Apr 18, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349179#p349179 said:


> juggernot » 17 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> My 1860 handled similarly in turns w the factory prop at wot, but it turns and sticks to the water like it's on rails at any speed now w a 4 blade a Solas but my top speed is only 40 sumpin. I can 180 hard enough to throw someone out of the boat unless they hold on tight!



Your earlier post has had me thinking about this all day long... I'm gonna hafta try a 4 blade and see what happens; it sure would be nice to get some control!


----------

